# Segmentation Fault

## tuxthekiller

Der Fehler kommt bei ALSA und bei GLX. Ich kann erstmal keine genaueren Angaben machen, da ich unter Windows "arbeite". Weiß jemand jetzt schon die Lösung?Last edited by tuxthekiller on Wed Dec 07, 2005 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

ja welcher fehler denn? wann genau kommt der? wo kommt der?

----------

## tuxthekiller

Wenn beim Start ALSA gestartet wird(vorher rc-update add alsasound default) kommt der Fehler und der Sound geht nicht. Wenn ich X.org starte und nach ein paar s abbreche und dann dmesg mache steht das da auch... (NVidia)

----------

## gimpel

welcher fehler denn? wovon the heck redest du? das topic kann man ja als fehlermeldung nicht durchgehen lassen, weil 'segmentation failed' kam mir in fast fünf jahren linux noch nicht unter, das wird wohl ein 'segmentation fault' sein.

also was steht da genau?

----------

## Xylometer

Das ist die seltendämlichste Fehlerbeschreibung die ich je gesehen habe.

Ich würde raten der Fehler sitzt vorm Rechner.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html

----------

## SinoTech

Ruhig blut jungs. Ich gehe mal davon aus du meinst "Segmentation fault".

Seit wann ist das so? Hast du evtl. auf gcc-3.4.4 geupdated?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Deever

 *tuxthekiller wrote:*   

> da ich unter Windows "arbeite"

 Arbeiten müßtest du wohl auch unter Linux/* in Anführungszeichen setzen. SCNR

 *Quote:*   

> Weiß jemand jetzt schon die Lösung?

 Außer "Do not feed the trolls" fällt mir jetzt keine andere, netiquettenkompatible Lösung ein. Höchstens, daß du mal gcc-Version, ALSA-Version und USE-Flags posten solltest.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Anarcho

Besser noch ein

emerge info

----------

## tuxthekiller

Hier die Ausgabe von dmesg: http://free.pages.at/tuxthekilier/fehler

Hier die Ausgabe von emerge info: http://free.pages.at/tuxthekilier/einfo

----------

## SinoTech

So wie es aussieht hast du vor kurzem den gcc geupdated. Hast du auch ein "emerge -e world" gemacht? Hast du den Kernel und die Kernelmodule neu gebaut?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tuxthekiller

Ich habe ein Update-Script geschrieben, welches den Tree, system und world updatet. Dabei wird wohl auch GCC geupdatet worden sein. Der Kernel ist neu, aber die meisten Sachen nicht. Soll ich jetzt ein emerge -e system und ein emerge -e world machen?

EDIT: Es heißt Segmentation fault.

----------

## SinoTech

 *tuxthekiller wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein Update-Script geschrieben, welches den Tree, system und world updatet. Dabei wird wohl auch GCC geupdatet worden sein. Der Kernel ist neu, aber die meisten Sachen nicht. Soll ich jetzt ein emerge -e system und ein emerge -e world machen?
> 
> EDIT: Es heißt Segmentation fault.

 

Zum update des gcc hälst du dich am besten an diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408128-start-0.html

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tuxthekiller

Danke im Voraus! Weiss jemand wie ich auf der Konsole scrolle und unter X11 z.B. TTY1 betrachten kann?

----------

## Dr. Nein

Unter der Konsole scrollen geht mit <Shift>+<Bild auf/ab>

 *Quote:*   

>  unter X11 z.B. TTY1 betrachten kann?

 

app-misc/screen macht so was ähnliches. Screen ist quasi ein windowmanager für konsolen.

----------

## tuxthekiller

Es geht immer noch nicht.

----------

## gimpel

was hast du mittlerweile so alles gemacht?

kernel mit neuem gcc rekompilert? 

nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx rekompiliert? 

benutzt du alsa-driver statt kernel alsa? wenn ja, haste auch das rekompiliert?

----------

## EdtheRat

 *tuxthekiller wrote:*   

> Es geht immer noch nicht.

 

Hallo! 

Das ist ein bißchen wenig Info, was hast Du bis jetzt alles gemacht?

@gimpel, Du warst 4min. schneller......

----------

## tuxthekiller

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> was hast du mittlerweile so alles gemacht?
> 
> kernel mit neuem gcc rekompilert? 
> 
> nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx rekompiliert? 
> ...

 

Hab ich alles gemacht. Allerdings benutz ich den Treiber von nvidia.com. ALSA ist nicht im Kernel, ich habe nur alsa-driver. Sound ist im Kernel deaktiviert.

EDIT: Ich habe Sound testweise als Modul compilert. Der findet immer noch nicht das Modul snd_***

----------

## Anarcho

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> So wie es aussieht hast du vor kurzem den gcc geupdated. Hast du auch ein "emerge -e world" gemacht? Hast du den Kernel und die Kernelmodule neu gebaut?
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino

 

Bei amd64 ist der gcc-3.4.x schon länger stable. Daher sollte das nicht nötig sein.

----------

## tuxthekiller

Jetzt habe ich es gemacht. Außerdem habe ich Stage 3 installiert.  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   So wie es aussieht hast du vor kurzem den gcc geupdated. Hast du auch ein "emerge -e world" gemacht? Hast du den Kernel und die Kernelmodule neu gebaut?
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino 
> ...

 

Aha, hatte ich nicht gewusst.

 *tuxthekiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt habe ich es gemacht. Außerdem habe ich Stage 3 installiert. 
> 
> 

 

Was hast du gemacht? Und funktioniert jetzt wieder alles?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tuxthekiller

Ich habe vor dem Problem Stage 3 installiert  :Wink: 

----------

## Robmaster

segmentation fault koente ein Hardwareproblem oder ein defekter kernel sein

----------

## tuxthekiller

Ich habe jetzt Stage 1. Im einem neuen Thread habe ich auch die neue Kernelconf.

----------

